

GoDaddy is "suboptimal" for hosting WordPress - avgarrison
http://andrewgarrison.com/blog/godaddy-is-suboptimal-for-wordpress/

======
avgarrison
It wasn't covered in the blog post, but it is also interesting how slowly
WordPress performed compared to DotNetNuke. I never felt there was a
performance problem with my web site until I moved from DNN to WP. I suppose
it could also be GoDaddy's MySQL servers vs their SQL Server servers. Maybe
their MySQL servers are bogged down.

Edit: added a missing word.

